# B&N - can't buy free e-books. help!



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I decided to take advantage of the B&N app for PC and get the free books they are offering.  I signed in to my account, added a current cc, and when I click buy now it takes me to the select your address screen.  It's correct, so I click buy now again and it brings me back to the address screen again.  I've tried it with several different book, added them to my wish list and tried to buy them through that window...  still no luck.  Any suggestions?


----------



## chefazn (Jul 12, 2010)

When I'm logged in, I click the buy button and it automatically takes me to the order receipt page.  Perhaps you should try it in a different browser and/or without an adblocker.  I currently use chrome and have a adblocker on though.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

You're not ... *gasp* a FOREIGNER, are you? B&N don't like foreigners


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll admit to being strange, but I'm not foreign.  LOL  

I'm using firefox and no ad blocker notice comes up.  I guess I could try using IE, but that is probably more effort than I'm willing to give to this project.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Success!  I don't know what finally did it but I cleared my cache, entered my shipping address again, changed my credit card on file and a few other things and it suddenly started working.  I'm now building my free library just in case I ever need it.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Good to hear! *clap* Have fun with the freebies. They can be a bit addictive...


----------



## MikFinkel (Aug 1, 2010)

I am a nook owner and I love it  My wife says it is surgically attached!
fyi, I get my free books from Feedbooks and Project Gutenberg


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

MikFinkel said:


> I am a nook owner and I love it  My wife says it is surgically attached!
> fyi, I get my free books from Feedbooks and Project Gutenberg


The B&N Classics are formatted, annotated, have intros and extras that are well worth the $1.99 to $2.99 they usually charge for them. They are *not* like the Feedbook and Gutenberg editions, so if you don't have these free classics already for your Nook, I'd suggest getting them.


----------



## RowdysMom (Aug 2, 2010)

At the rate B&N is going they will have made all their classics free at some point or another.  They are the best versions of the classics.  I also get mine from Feedbooks. I already had Wuthering Heights and Masfield Park from Feedbooks but the B&N versions are better.


----------

